# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Ecosystem resiliency and related developments

## bernik

Not all physical environments can equally withstand tourism influxes.  Urban centers are normally more resilient than their semi natural or natural settings.  The worst environmental effects of tourism typically occur in the least resilient ecosystems.  

The most sensitive ecosystems tend to be associated with:
•    Coastal system – such as sand dunes and salt marshes, which represent early and very vulnerable ecosystems in successional stages with unstable substrata
•    Montane habitats – where growth and self-recovery capability is reduced by climatic influences
•    Landscapes – with shallow (e.g. chalk grasslands), nutrient-deficient (e.g., lowlands), and/or excessively wet soils (Goldsmith and Munton, 1974)

Such locations are often intensively developed for tourism because of their innate attractiveness for tourists as well as their limited capability for other forms of economic development.  Areas around the natural rain forests offer much solace to the urban dwellers that are used to the chaotic noisy surroundings.  This is the main reason as to why people flock to the ‘God’s Own Country’ to unwind and relax.  Tour packages are now available that addresses the tastes and preferences of people from any part of the world and this is the main reason as to why there is a phenomenal increase in the number of tourist arrivals.

Since there is a significant increase in the number of people availing the state’s tourism department has given the green signal for establishing resorts adjacent to the prominent game sanctuaries.  All these efforts lay much emphasis on the sustainability of the natural surroundings.  The natural surroundings of the hills and mountains of Kerala offer a unique ambience unseen elsewhere.  The Western Ghats teems with unique biodiversities and this area offers a varied fare to people from other parts of the world.

----------


## ttconsultantservices

very well said good info just completely agreed with your words




Trademark Search India

----------


## Rekobo

Yourlink exchangeis very good.Thank you!

----------


## martinhengri

The book follows a trajectory from concepts through models, methods, and case study analysis before revisiting the central problems in the further conceptual development of the field. In the process, the author ranges from the movements of lions in northern Zimbabwe to the urban jungles of Europe, and from the collapse of past societies to the social impacts of modern conflict.

----------


## sukamin123

I regularly visit your website and find a lot of interesting information. There are not only good articles but also great comments. Thank you and hope my page grows bigger and bigger. mapquest driving directions

----------


## blaka

excessively wet soils (Goldsmith and Munton, 1974)

----------

